# Damn ...... Rip Tripper video !



## KZOR (10/7/16)

Old news but I never knew what Rip Tripper did.
Pity because I really enjoyed his videos.
I found this a very interesting topic and watched some youtube videos about this.
Not saying he is wrong or right ........... had it in the back of my mind all along that there had to be reviewers being paid cash and not only in merchandise. 

I the video links below is what I found the most interesting:
Link 1 : Rip Trippers's deleted video 


Link 2 : Hater being bashed in comments * 
SWEARING so please refrain if you have a problem with it*


Link 3 : How YouTube Vape reviewers get paid


Link 4 : RIP Trippers EXPOSED: Exclusive Interview


----------



## RichJB (10/7/16)

The Rip thing was pretty funny, it was like Galileo going against the Church, heh. He's just a goofy oke who wants to earn moolah by punting products. But he's a bass angler too so one has to concede that his hair is shinier, his skin more unblemished, his beard bushier and his teeth whiter than mere mortals. Us bassing mavens have to support our compadres. Even Oom Rob will tell you that bassing okes are beyond reproach in all matters.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

